# [SOLVED] Missing Volume Control



## msiz (Mar 29, 2007)

My volume icon keeps dissappearing from my notification bar. I googled the problemand found several sites that suggested I run regedit and delete all instances of iconstreams and pasticonstreams. I did this only for it to happen again. I then found advice saying this continues to happen when there is a incomplete shut down. Can anyone tell me how I might resolve this?
thanks :4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

Hi msiz!!

Just to make sure, did you try to click on the black arrow there (which is beside the clock) , and see whether you volume icon is coming back after you click on that?


----------



## msiz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

hiya

sorry cant see any black arrow beside the clock.....

oine thing that I have noticed whenthishappens is that whenI rightclickin the notification area and click properties then under notification area, you are not able to click on the volume icon

msiz


----------



## Mon (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

http://www.windowsitpro.com/articles/index.cfm?articleid=39410&cpage=6


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*



msiz said:


> hiya
> 
> sorry cant see any black arrow beside the clock.....
> 
> ...


so you're sure that the icon didn't hidden by the taskbar, am I right? just to make sure, can you try to _right click taskbar_, choose *Properties,* then select Notification Area and System icons, and then make sure there is a checkmark on the volume icon.


--------------------------------------------------------------------



If this is not the case, can you check out for me, whether you can see the Network icon (the two small computer icon) is there or not. If the Network icon also is not there, then maybe this is the solutions. Just continue with this solutions after you tried the one I mention above, ok :4-thatsba

Download this registry file and _save to your desktop_: Restore_Volume_Network

Then, _double click_ this file, _merge it_ into your registry. Then, _restart_ your computer. 

Finally, _right click_ Taskbar, chose *Properties*, go to *Notification Area* and select *System icons*. And check the one with volume icon and network icon. Voila, you're done :grin:


----------



## msiz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

hi
the volume icon is definitley checked and I can see no icon that looks like 2 small computers .......
:4-dontkno


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*



msiz said:


> hi
> the volume icon is definitley checked and I can see no icon that looks like 2 small computers .......
> :4-dontkno


did you save and run this registry I posted earlier? try to save it to your desktop and run the registry. 

Let me know if that works :grin:















You can make your registry backup first if you worry something goes wrong. you can do so by typing "regedit" in search bar on start menu, and press Enter. after you get the registry editor windows, you can click on File, Export. save the proper registry to any of your personal file, before you double click and run the file I posted before :grin:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

Ok msiz, here is the full instruction on this. hope you can do it step by step carefully, no hurries ok :grin:







First, click *Start*, type in *regedit* in _Start Search_ box. 

Press *Enter* after that (or you can click on the regedit on search results)
















Then, click *File, Export*. save the registry to one of your favourite folder (this is for back up purposes)














After that, locate and then click the following registry subkey:
*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Local Settings\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\TrayNotify*


On the right panel, click on the *IconStreams* registry entry. Right click on it, and choose *Delete*


And now, right click on *PastIconsStream* and right click on it, choose *Delete* again














Close the Registry Editor windows now. _Restart your Explorer_ (not restart your computer!) You can do so by:


a. Press CTRL+SHIFT+ESC.
b. On the Processes tab in Windows Task Manager, click the explorer.exe process, and then click End Process two times.
c. On the File menu, click New Tasks (Run), type explorer, and then click OK.
d. Exit Windows Task Manager.


----------



## msiz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

hi
done all this and so far so good!
thanks
ray:


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Missing Volume Control*

Hi msiz!!

Glad to hear that you resolved your issue :grin:




Hope you enjoy your stay here at TSF :grin:




You can always post again if have any issue :grin:


----------



## dvs91856 (Dec 7, 2008)

I have the same issue as MSIZ and I have XP Pro. I have tried several things and it appears and then it goes away after rebooting. Can you tell me how to get the Volume Control Icon back on my taskbar, please. Thanks in advance if you can.


----------

